# Ski Patrol



## Luno (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay, who works ski patrol, and where do you work?  What's your level of training, and status?


----------



## Summit (Dec 22, 2007)

Almost everyone around here is an EMT-B pro-patroller.

Some areas allow OEC for the first year or use some volunteers that are OECs.

There is a trend to find some EMT-Is at some resorts so they can give morphine.

Most resorts try to have a Paramedic around.

5 resorts around here have a trauma centers at the base area, (level IIIs and Vs). The others have clinics or first aid rooms.

(note, I do not patrol)


----------



## mikie (Dec 23, 2007)

I've been skiing for 10+ years, but only once or twice a year.  What kind (other than residency) requirements are needed (ie level of skiing), etc?

thanks!


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 24, 2007)

Used to work volunteer at Sunday River in Maine. Was OEC, WEMT-B.


----------



## Summit (Dec 24, 2007)

mikie333 said:


> I've been skiing for 10+ years, but only once or twice a year.  What kind (other than residency) requirements are needed (ie level of skiing), etc?
> 
> thanks!



Depends on where you are skiing... 20 ski days in your life is pretty weak to be running a toboggan... OTOH if you are a patrolling at Snow Creek maybe it is different


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 24, 2007)

mikie333 said:


> I've been skiing for 10+ years, but only once or twice a year.  What kind (other than residency) requirements are needed (ie level of skiing), etc?
> 
> thanks!



On top of OEC (or bridge from WEMT-B or maybe WFR) we were required to have the ability to ski every run on the mountain by the time we completed the training program, which for us could take a whole season. We weren't expected to do it perfectly, just make it to the bottom in one piece with our skis and/or snowboard still on our feet. We often gave the toboggan to the most experienced patrollers on serious calls, or calls on very difficult trails. The toboggans we used were about 150lbs loaded with a backboard and metal scoop. Also we carried a med kit everywhere, and an O2 pack if needed. Add the patient (some 300lb people manage to ski), and thats a lot of weight behind you, so you need to be able to handle yourself on the steepest of slopes, and still be able to maneuver around trees or bumps.

The best thing to do is spend as much time as possible out on the hill until you feel comfortable skiing almost any trail. Most of the people I worked with were very supportive with both the medical side and the skiing side. When I started I wasn't so great with the bumps, but the veteran patrollers helped me a lot. Good luck.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2007)

Luno - are you going to be a Tactical Ski Patroller?


----------



## mikie (Dec 25, 2007)

Summit said:


> Depends on where you are skiing... 20 ski days in your life is pretty weak to be running a toboggan... OTOH if you are a patrolling at Snow Creek maybe it is different



oh I guess I explained myself wrong: I meant I've been skiing for 10+ years but when I said only a few times a year, I meant something like for a week or so at a time (not litterley ski once a year, rather a 'trip')


----------



## flhtci01 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just stumbled across this forum. I'm an EMT-Paramedic, patroller with 20 years patrolling experience. However, resort protocols only allow OEC level of care.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 12, 2008)

Jon said:


> Luno - are you going to be a Tactical Ski Patroller?



I feel the need to state this picture is BA. Really though... why? 

I don't do ski patrol but I do SAR in Colorado so I feel like anyone in ski patrol is automatically my homie. Few people know what it's like to trudge around in waist-deep snow while probing the snow with a ten-foot pole in the hopes of finding a body.


----------

